# How will my rate change if I go to ViP622



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I am currently using the non-HD 625 dual tuner DVR. I subscribe to the Top 60 package for 29.99 + $5 for locals = $35.

Assuming I go for the vip622, with the lowest level HD package, what am I looking at per month?

Here's what I understand the charges to be. Is this correct?

$299 on time fee

HD Bronze $49.99
Locals OTA no charge

Is that correct? Are there other hidden charges not obvious on their site?

Could I get the vip622 for $299 and stick with the $29.99 Top 60 plan and only get HD OTA? 
Would that be $29.99+$6 HD fee = $36?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

There are a few more "fees". Here's a quick summary:

$299.00 One time upgrade fee
$49.99 HD Bronze package
$6.00 Equipment Rental fee for 622
$5.98 DVR Fee
$5.00 2nd receiver fee if no phone line connected. 
$5.00 Locals from satellite (optional - but necessary for OTA Guide Data)

Leasing a HD receiver requires a HD programming package.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> There are a few more "fees". Here's a quick summary:
> 
> $299.00 One time upgrade fee
> $49.99 HD Bronze package
> ...


Wow! :eek2: So I'm looking at going from $35 to $67 my monthly charge (~$400/year), not to mention $300 up front! That doesn't sound so good. Maybe a HD-PC/DVR with an OTA antenna is a more feasible option.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You mentioned not subscribing to the locals. Believe me, you'd want the locals since, as Mike mentioned, you likely wouldn't get OTA guide info without it. Which means all OTA DVR recording would have to be manually set with start and stop times. This sucks. Trust me, in the early days of the 921 that's all we had and it basically made OTA recording a bigger hassle than it was worth.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> You mentioned not subscribing to the locals. Believe me, you'd want the locals since, as Mike mentioned, you likely wouldn't get OTA guide info without it. Which means all OTA DVR recording would have to be manually set with start and stop times. This sucks. Trust me, in the early days of the 921 that's all we had and it basically made OTA recording a bigger hassle than it was worth.


Yeah....this is not sounding nearly as attractive as it did yesterday. I'm bummed.  Honestly, I only want the networks in HD which according to my friend down the street, I can get OTA, but I refuse to watch live tv.

Do I have other options to record OTA HD and not change my Dish subscription?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Dan The Man said:


> Yeah....this is not sounding nearly as attractive as it did yesterday. I'm bummed.  Honestly, I only want the networks in HD which according to my friend down the street, I can get OTA, but I refuse to watch live tv.
> 
> Do I have other options to record OTA HD and not change my Dish subscription?


Well you'll probably have to wait for the new series 3 Tivo. That's what I'm doing. When that comes out I may just cancel everything and use that for strickly OTA stuff, (I just hope it works without having to subscribe to cable) since the majority of stuff I watch comes from the local OTA channels. Then if you want to add cable later on all you have to do is add a cable card. I'm sick of them "feeing" us to death, prices going up, and no new HD channels. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You're right about the fees and prices, but in fairness, they did add several new HD channels - but you have to have a 211 or 622 to get them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> You're right about the fees and prices, but in fairness, they did add several new HD channels - but you have to have a 211 or 622 to get them.


True. Sorry, I was talking about satellite and cable in general.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Used 942 might be a cheaper option, won't be able to get Dish HD but it will still record OTA and I don't think you would have to pay any more per month than you do now.

Another plus to subbing to locals is if you want to record something that is not HD because digital ota takes up much more disk space.

For local only there is a generic no fee Sony DVR out there, I've never used one though.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> For local only there is a generic no fee Sony DVR out there, I've never used one though.


That is what I have for my OTA and cable HD channels. Sony has two models, the DHG-HDD250 (records 30 hours of HD, 200 hours SD) and the DHG-HDD500 (records 60 hours of HD, 400 hours of SD). If you look around you can fine the 250 model for less than $300. Both units have NTSC and QAM tuners for cable and NTSC and ATSC tuners for OTA. Both units have the (no fee) TVGOS and once you get it set up it is very easy to use (one touch recording from the guide). The units also have a CableCard slot so if you want to get the premium digital packages from your cable company you can subscribe to them without the high-fee cable company box. The DVR function works just as well as any DVR I have ever owned (including TiVo). The one limitation I find in the receiver is that it can only record one channel at a time. The quality of the recorded HD programs (especially from OTA) is outstanding since the receiver records the digital stream.

If you intend to get your service ONLY from satellite the Sony units are NOT the ones to buy. They are made to be used with OTA and cable service.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> There are a few more "fees". Here's a quick summary:
> 
> $299.00 One time upgrade fee
> $49.99 HD Bronze package
> ...


The rental fee is included in the package price for the 1st IRD. Also, the 622 is always considered to be the main IRD on the account if there are multiple IRDs leased. The OP wouldn't have to spend extra on the DVR since he already has one. Same thing on the phone as he already has a dual tuner IRD. And same thing for the locals. The only additional cost to UPGRADE a 625 to a 622 would be $20/mth for the HD channels. In that case he'd really be paying for the content. That being said the only 2 things to consider would be # 1, is a dual tuner HDDVR worth paying $300 to lease, and #2, are the current HD channels worth an additional $20/mth?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Did i miss something or isn't the rental fee waived if you are hooked up to a phone line? If you only do the 622 that's only one receiver. I have HD and don't want OTA from sat, guide or no guide. The OTA digital signals are better in SD and when broadcast can be received in HD with much less compression and are stunning. In my case it would be 49.99 plus DVR fee unless I chose to hook up second TV and disconnect the receiver on it. That would save 5.00. If I commit for 18months, I get a 5.99 monthly warranty at no cost


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

Bill R said:


> That is what I have for my OTA and cable HD channels. Sony has two models, the DHG-HDD250 (records 30 hours of HD, 200 hours SD) and the DHG-HDD500 (records 60 hours of HD, 400 hours of SD). If you look around you can fine the 250 model for less than $300. Both units have NTSC and QAM tuners for cable and NTSC and ATSC tuners for OTA. Both units have the (no fee) TVGOS and once you get it set up it is very easy to use (one touch recording from the guide). The units also have a CableCard slot so if you want to get the premium digital packages from your cable company you can subscribe to them without the high-fee cable company box. The DVR function works just as well as any DVR I have ever owned (including TiVo). The one limitation I find in the receiver is that it can only record one channel at a time. The quality of the recorded HD programs (especially from OTA) is outstanding since the receiver records the digital stream.
> 
> If you intend to get your service ONLY from satellite the Sony units are NOT the ones to buy. They are made to be used with OTA and cable service.


Where for less than $300? I just checked a couple of places and the 250 was $499.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bill R said:


> That is what I have for my OTA and cable HD channels. Sony has two models, the DHG-HDD250 (records 30 hours of HD, 200 hours SD) and the DHG-HDD500 (records 60 hours of HD, 400 hours of SD). If you look around you can fine the 250 model for less than $300. Both units have NTSC and QAM tuners for cable and NTSC and ATSC tuners for OTA. Both units have the (no fee) TVGOS and once you get it set up it is very easy to use (one touch recording from the guide). The units also have a CableCard slot so if you want to get the premium digital packages from your cable company you can subscribe to them without the high-fee cable company box. The DVR function works just as well as any DVR I have ever owned (including TiVo). The one limitation I find in the receiver is that it can only record one channel at a time. The quality of the recorded HD programs (especially from OTA) is outstanding since the receiver records the digital stream.
> 
> If you intend to get your service ONLY from satellite the Sony units are NOT the ones to buy. They are made to be used with OTA and cable service.


I'd buy one if it could record 2 channels at once.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan The Man said:


> Wow! :eek2: So I'm looking at going from $35 to $67 my monthly charge (~$400/year), not to mention $300 up front! That doesn't sound so good. Maybe a HD-PC/DVR with an OTA antenna is a more feasible option.


Dan, you have a dual tuner 625, are you sure you aren't paying $5 a month for a DVR fee? And doesn't the 625 have the same 2nd tuner/receiver fee as the 622, or is it a single output unit?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> The rental fee is included in the package price for the 1st IRD.


Are we sure about that? From my recent upgrade experience it looks like that goes away once you do a Dish'n It Up upgrade. I have one and only one receiver on my account and I'm now being charged a lease fee.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

I think you are mistaken Paul, I am sure you haven't seen a bill with a $6 lease fee.



Q1 2006 DHA - Agreement said:


> *Equipment Rental Fee:* A non-refundable equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model 411, ViP211 or ViP622 DVR receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) for the first receiver activated is included in the promotional base programming package price. An additional equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model 411, ViP211 or ViP622 DVR receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) will be charged to your account for each receiver activated beyond the first (for the purpose of determining the amount of this fee, model 411, ViP211 and ViP622 DVR receivers shall be deemed to be activated prior to all other receivers)


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> I think you are mistaken Paul, I am sure you haven't seen a bill with a $6 lease fee.


Correct. Not $6, but $5.01 (huh?) See recent activity below:

02/01 02/01 EQUIPMENT HANDLING FEE 49.00
02/01 02/01 DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE 02/01 TO 02/28 -9.99
02/01 02/01 DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS 02/01 TO 02/28 64.99
02/01 02/01 VOOM ORIGINAL 02/01 TO 02/28 -5.00
02/01 02/01 DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE 02/01 TO 02/28 -44.99
*02/01 02/01 1 RECEIVER 02/01 TO 02/28 5.01*
02/01 02/01 DISH NETWORK HD RECEIVER 0.00

I only have one receiver, and I've NEVER paid a lease fee before. I'm assuming that $5.01 is somehow prorated from $6, but I've no idea how they arrived at that number.

I've spoken with 3 CSR's who insist that I will be paying a $6/month lease on my 211 even though it is the only receiver on my account. According to the DHA agreement, I should be seeing no lease fee at all, but yet it's there!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

BoisePaul said:


> Correct. Not $6, but $5.01 (huh?) See recent activity below:
> 
> 02/01 02/01 EQUIPMENT HANDLING FEE 49.00
> 02/01 02/01 DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE 02/01 TO 02/28 -9.99
> ...


are you hooked up to a phone line?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> are you hooked up to a phone line?


Yes. Have been since day 1. No problems with dial-outs or anything else that would cause strange things to happen.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

My best guess Paul, is that the CSR charged you for _BOTH_ your current and new receiver. In any case it is a billing error.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> My best guess Paul, is that the CSR charged you for _BOTH_ your current and new receiver. In any case it is a billing error.


In that case, I'll bet on black and spin the wheel again...


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> Dan, you have a dual tuner 625, are you sure you aren't paying $5 a month for a DVR fee? And doesn't the 625 have the same 2nd tuner/receiver fee as the 622, or is it a single output unit?


Yes, I am paying $5/month for my DVR. My monthly is 29.99 for America's top 60 and $5 dvr.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Just talked to Dish about the 942. Looks like to upgrade to the 942 would still cost me the $299 upgrade fee + $5 lease fee + $6 for having an HD box without the HD package + my exising $35 fee (top60+dvr).

Ugh. Maybe I'm too cheap for this!  
It doesn't seem like it would make sense to lease a 942 if they are going to be ousted by the vip622 soon, and I could get that for about the same price.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

If I were to *buy* the 942 on ebay (~$450) and get HD ota would anything change on my bill? Seems like they wouldn't charge me the $11/month extra if I own the box. Or would they?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dan The Man said:


> It doesn't seem like it would make sense to lease a 942 if they are going to be ousted by the vip622 soon, and I could get that for about the same price.


I would be sure to call Dish at least three times and ask about turning up a 942. There are rumors flying about that they won't activate any more 942 receivers. I kinda doubt it, but you _must_ know before you make that decision. If you record a lot of analog content, the TiVo Series 3 might be a better solution, but it is rumored that the asking price will be upwards of $700 along with the monthly or "lifetime of the unit" subscriptions.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I think Tivo is a risky proposition, they've never made a profit that I can recall, places that were using their name are going to other hardware, if they go under for whatever reason, without service, it becomes virtually useless as I understand it, and with little recourse...


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Dan The Man said:


> If I were to *buy* the 942 on ebay (~$450) and get HD ota would anything change on my bill? Seems like they wouldn't charge me the $11/month extra if I own the box. Or would they?


You answered your question in post one Dish bronze 49.99 +DVR
Top 60 29.99+$6 no HD package +DVR


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I wouldn't pay more than $200 myself for a 921/942 unless it was going to be a 2nd/3rd one for me and I already had the older HD package to connect it to. if you want HD without the need for a DVR, and only want OTA signals, just buy an OTA tuner like a samsung 151 (I used to have a 150, works fine for OTA only). If you need/want DVR, just take the plunge and get the 622 with bronze pack. chances are you'll find stuff on those channels you don't think you want if you have them. I don't watch American Chopper regularly, but I love to catch it on HD Discovery. The bikes OCC makes are amazing, and so beautiful in HD when you can make out all the fine detail. 

and TNTHD has good movies all the time even though you do have to put up with commercials. over time I bet you find there is a lot more you'd like if you just give it a chance. With no locals, it should be either $20 or $25 more for the hd pack since the hd channels are $20 (23 channels, 25 later this spring/summer). If kingloop is right, there isn't a $6 lease fee, and if you have the phone line connected, no 2nd tuner fee, which would mean you'd only pay the $20 hD pack extra (dvr fee and at60 would wash)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

jmbrooks said:


> Where can you buy a Sony DHG-HDD250 for less than $300? I just checked a couple of places and the 250 was $499.


Check out the Sony DHG-HDD250/500 forum on the AVS board, especially this page: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=537711&page=103&pp=30


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Check out the Sony DHG-HDD250/500 forum on the AVS board, especially this page: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=537711&page=103&pp=30


Thanks!!!!
I'm am SOOOO going to Tweeter tomorrow.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm stoked. Just scored the 500gb Sony unit at Tweeter for $249. My fingers are crossed for OTA reception. I have 30 days.


----------

